
Apply HN: ChargeGuard – Simple Fraud Prevention for Stripe - nodesocket
ChargeGuard is a simple fraud detection and prevention service that wraps around Stripe&#x27;s client JavaScript tokenization.<p>It is entirely based on heuristics not including card data (for example referrer, user agent, geo ip, browser details, cookies). Users have full control of the heuristics and rules and can interactively create and modify them in real-time.<p><pre><code>   Want to block all tokenization&#x27;s from China? No problem.
   Want to block all tokenization&#x27;s without a referrer. Got it!
   Want to block all tokenization&#x27;s matching a user agent regex. Presto!
</code></pre>
Pricing is pay for what you use... A small fixed amount per API call.
======
asher_
Stripe has fraud prevention built in. How is their service deficient?

Also, it sounds like these rules need to manually be set up, rather than
having an out-of-the-box system that just works. Is this right? Do us
merchants need to understand fraud patterns to make use out of this?

Finally, aside from the geo ip which may require an API call, what's stopping
someone writing a free library that does the same thing? What's your
differentiator?

~~~
nodesocket
Stripe fraud prevention in my experience and my friends does not do much. It
does not allow you exclude ips, countries, or trivial technology based fraud
signals.

------
exolymph
How is it going to be implemented / how will users incorporate this into their
existing Stripe integrations?

~~~
nodesocket
Preliminary thought is wrap and/or monkey patching the Stripe client
tokenization and call out to our API endpoint. Then we return with either
reject or accept the tokenization.

------
tke248
Sounds useful wouldn't limit it to just stripe though

~~~
nodesocket
Totally can add Braintree and others, but want to start focused.

